# Classic Kit adverts from the 60's



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

I am new to plastic kit modelling (I have done a wooden tall ship kit) and have found the info on this site to be very helpful. I also collect old bubble gum cards and comics. While looking through some of my Superman comics from the 60's I found the following advertisements for various kits. Enjoy.
Cheers


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*More pics*

It seems I can only add 1 picture per post so here is another.


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another pic*

Pic number 3


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Pic number 4


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Pic number 5


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Pic number 6


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Pic number 7


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Pic number 8


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Last one*

Pic number 9


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Very cool, Pies. I remember some of the ads, but the original kit prices are what really strike a nostalgic chord...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool old ads... here are a couple more...




Mcdee


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Satan's Crate*, dear ole dad wasn't too wild about me bringing that one home!

I remember *Renwal's Atomic Annie *being $12.00 at *TG&Y*! That kit was so out of my price range alas, it always remained a pipe dream....

But, the kit with the fondest memories of all times was *Aurora's* black plastic *The Witch!* To this day I can pull out a memory of where I was playing with it and the wonderful emotions of that day just like they were yesterday!!

Carl-


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> *Satan's Crate*, dear ole dad wasn't too wild about me bringing that one home!
> 
> I remember *Renwal's Atomic Annie *being $12.00 at *TG&Y*! That kit was so out of my price range alas, it always remained a pipe dream....
> 
> ...


TG&Y, now there is a name I haven't heard in a long time. When we would visit my grandmother she took my sister and me to the local TG&Y and let us buy a toy and a piece of candy. The only store in the small cotton town that carried toys other than a small rack at the drug store. Back home where we lived we rarely went to the TG&Y because there were so many other similar stores.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Piesrule said:


> Pic number 9


Nice pics!

I take ads like these and place them in an 8 1/2 x 11 picture frame and hang them as wall art. I also do this for the ads of "200" soldiers, ships, planes, etc. 

I would like to find the ad with the astronaut. Could you share the year and comic publisher (DC, Marvel, Goldkey, etc) of that ad?


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

spawndude said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I take ads like these and place them in an 8 1/2 x 11 picture frame and hang them as wall art. I also do this for the ads of "200" soldiers, ships, planes, etc.
> 
> I would like to find the ad with the astronaut. Could you share the year and comic publisher (DC, Marvel, Goldkey, etc) of that ad?


Astronaut ad is on the back cover of DC Action Comics #354 Sept 1967
Hope that helps.


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

*Another*

Found 2more.


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

Last one


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember thinking the cost of Big Frankie was outrageous at $5!! I'd NEVER pay that for a model!
:lol:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

JayPee,

At $4.98, I'd have had to save my 50 cents-per-week allowance for the unendurably long time of ten weeks to get a Gigantic Frankenstein. Fired up by the ad Pies' attached to his first post, I maneuvered like Ralphie did to get his Red Ryder rifle in _A Christmas Story_ (1983) in order to hornswoggle my Old Man into getting me a Big Frankie for my 10th birthday. It worked, too! :dude:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I absolutely LOVE these advertisements! what a great trip back to the day! I gotta start collecting em!

Z *


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> I remember thinking the cost of Big Frankie was outrageous at $5!! I'd NEVER pay that for a model!
> :lol:


I did once at TG&Y while mom was at the beauty parlor and she hit the ceiling! I had to take it back and the old bitty behind the counter was _not_ too happy about it. I was so embarrassed. And pissed at mom....

Carl-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This brings a tear to me eye. The Aurora ads, along with “the KAT from AMT. I also liked the “phooey, phooey, chewy Tootsie Roll, and Grit, anyone remember that, some kind of newspaper, I think. And last but not least, Sheldon Moldoff, who drew Batman, ad for Hap's Hobby Shop, was it AMT?


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Piesrule thank you for these great ad's brings back lots of memory's yea growing up in Brooklyn N.Y. in the 50's and 60's was great, I had a LHS right down from me and I had about every AMT model car that was made along with some of the earliest monster model kits, wasn't too much into airplanes except the Aurora Lockheed XF-90 and several sailing ships, I was lucky to have had a job in a candy store and worked making ice cream sodas and malteds so saving for model kits was pretty easy. Those prices makes one want to cry from what they cost today I doubt not too many " kids " could afford them today which is a real shame. Karl

PS was that 1931 Cord model kit ever made I can't seem to ever seeing it from AMT.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Big Frankie*



Mark McGovern said:


> JayPee,
> 
> At $4.98, I'd have had to save my 50 cents-per-week allowance for the unendurably long time of ten weeks to get a Gigantic Frankenstein. Fired up by the ad Pies' attached to his first post, I maneuvered like Ralphie did to get his Red Ryder rifle in _A Christmas Story_ (1983) in order to hornswoggle my Old Man into getting me a Big Frankie for my 10th birthday. It worked, too! :dude:


My uncle on my mom's side gave Big Frankie to me and my brothers for Christmas the year it came out ($5 for the four of us...what a cheapskate!)
I was the one who was really into building figure models (my brothers like to build, but I was the fanatic!) so I built it and displayed it in MY room!

Phil K


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Got a chance to visit America's Hobby Center in New York, in the 1990's, bought a Polar Lights re issue of King Kong for my best friend as a Christmas gift. That ad brought back memories as well.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zathros said:


> *I absolutely LOVE these advertisements! what a great trip back to the day! I gotta start collecting em!
> 
> Z *


1960's/70's issues of Famous Monsters of Filmland are a great source of Aurora ads - some ads show lots of kits in small line drawings, but some feature just one kit, often with the box art shown full size, usually in black and white. 

A well-preserved Aurora ad that is seeing the light of day for the first time in decades is quite a thrill even now. The original ad for the Forgotten Prisoner in FMOF is almost worth framing, even in black and white, and so are a few others, such as the ads for the superhero and Prehistoric Scenes kits.

Thanks for showing these Piesrule.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

starduster said:


> PS was that 1931 Cord model kit ever made I can't seem to ever seeing it from AMT.


It's a 1937 Cord, not 1931. In 1/12 scale.

Pretty hard to miss it -- it's been reissued a number of times.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

So, how many of you were looking at those ads and thinking, "Got it, got it, got it, need it, got it, got it, need it..." :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember crying and stomping my feet in the five-and-dime until mom pried a dollar out of her purse for the Seaview. I was a rotten little kid. :lol:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Cool old ads... here are a couple more...
> 
> Mcdee


As well as the Aurora monster kits, I had all the Pyro dinosaur kits too. In fact, I remember winning a ribbon in a Boy Scouts model contest when I ws 6 with a diorama of all the dinos around homemade volcano & trees.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

What's amazing to me is that these DC comics ads are different from the Marvel comics ones - it'd be great to get them into all one post.


----------



## Piesrule (Jul 25, 2014)

Piesrule said:


> Pic number 6


Just wondering if this kit is still available. If so, can someone tell me where I can get one from. I have the B9 robot from Mobious and they would look good together.
Cheers


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Never saw an ad for my Renwal "Beating Heart" kit. Got me an A in 7th grade Biology.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Piesrule said:


> Just wondering if this kit is still available. If so, can someone tell me where I can get one from. I have the B9 robot from Mobious and they would look good together.
> Cheers


Kit #6 the Lost in Space One eyed Monster
These can be found on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOST-IN-SPA...V_Movie_Character_Toys_US&hash=item4d21a27a9f

Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's the one that started it all for me. Even as a little monster of 5 or 6 I could appreciate the fantastic paint jobs on these kits, especially the Wolf Man. These photos came up on ebay after Forry passed away, And I bid a few times on the Wolf Man picture, but it just got a little too steep for me to justify it.









Cool thread, I don't recall some of these ads, fun to see them


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks for that scan, Chris. I love seeing these ads!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

These are so cool, many before my building, but I do remember seeing ads from way back. At the Nationals several vendors had many old Aurora boxed kits. Those were fun to show to my kids.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Piesrule said:


> Astronaut ad is on the back cover of DC Action Comics #354 Sept 1967
> Hope that helps.


Thanks. It does help. It will give me a starting date to begin looking. I'm not interested in the comics (well, not realistically $$$) just the ads to frame and display.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

These old ads are "Krazy Man!" Thanks for sharing them. Brings back some fond memories.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

*Anyone need a live monkey?*

Here are a few more, the last one from the 1970's, the others from 1966 and 1969:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Fantastic!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a model kit of Dr. Evil from Captain Action? Was that a proposed kit that never saw the light of day after the Captain Action kit did poorly?

Calisto?

Enlighten me!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> So, how many of you were looking at those ads and thinking, "Got it, got it, got it, need it, got it, got it, need it..." :lol:


I had the astronaut and Gemini capsule, Aurora Frankenstein and Wolfman as a kid, but those were the only ones I spotted. I've had some of the Weird-Ohs, but that was as an adult, and somewhat recently in the grand scheme of things (within the last 15 yrs). As a kid I built more cars than anything, because my older brother built them.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> Cool old ads... here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure would be nice if we could print this, cut out the order form and send it in, with a check for THOSE prices! Put a note with it and say, 'Hey, it's the advertised price. You have to...'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Enterprise was $2.95. 
*sigh*


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I had mentioned I only had a short few of those, but now I remember having the Phantom of the Opera too. And the TOS Enterprise, which I hadn't spotted in the ads. How did anyone ever get the nacelle struts glued straight?! Wouldn't mind at all finding another Phantom, now that I have extraordinary(?!) painting skills, I might actually get it to look like something.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> I had mentioned I only had a short few of those, but now I remember having the Phantom of the Opera too...


The Phantom of the Opera and the Salem Witch are the only kits from that line of Aurora "monster" models that I've never had. I couldn't care less about the Witch, but I wouldn't mind finding a Phantom kit for a reasonable price.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

With so many having been redone by PL, has there been a Phantom repop?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> With so many having been redone by PL, has there been a Phantom repop?


I know it was reissued at least twice by Monogram (now owned by Revell)--once in 1991 as part of their "Luminators" line, and again in 1994 in regular styrene--but otherwise I have no idea. In all likelyhood Revell still has the molds lying around in a warehouse somewhere collecting dust.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

The prices are enough to break your heart. As a kid I had all but the Land of the Giants Snake and the Pan Am Clipper. I have since had to re purchase them and I paid a whole lot more than the advertised price as shown but not too bad.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cinemodels reissued the Phantom too in the Aurora Longbox not long after their Forgotten Prisoner release. Looked just like the original Aurora box except has Cinemodels trademark on side of box. This was in the early 90's.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I could be wrong but, I somehow remember an ad for Aurora kits in the late 60's, for model kits of current TV shows, and one of them was Wonder Woman, and it wasn't on then. Also, the Captain Company, the mail order branch of Famous Monsters, who's idea of shipping was brown paper around the box, after a while you forgot you ordered the kit, because it took so long, when it got there the box was so crushed, pieces of the pieces would be broken.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> There was a model kit of Dr. Evil from Captain Action? Was that a proposed kit that never saw the light of day after the Captain Action kit did poorly?
> 
> Calisto?
> 
> Enlighten me!


Chris - I vaguely remember this and it was basically a case of false advertising. In those two cases they were selling the CA figures/costumes - not kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> With so many having been redone by PL, has there been a Phantom repop?


Because Revell (Revell-Monogram) owns the original mold and has reissued it on their own many times over the years. They also ran the mold for the Cine Models reissue in Aurora repro long boxes.

Polar Lights did their own Phantom


----------

